# In shape Roy Nelson



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

From:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1795399-roy-nelson-posts-picture-of-himself-lean-and-in-shape










This could be really interesting is he is taking his training as serious as he should have been his whole career.

It also looks like while the beard is there the hair is gone.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

That is *VERY *weird to look at!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't know why, but I feel like I'm being trolled.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Is he just sucking his gut in I wonder?


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

If this is legit....still won't matter. The time for him to change his figure was after that horrendous loss to Frank Mir where Dana trashed Nelson to the extreme. Regardless of how he looks, he has little to no chance against Cormier. I see Cormier pinning him against the cage for three rounds while Nelson motions to everyone watching how he's annoyed/bored.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I follow Roy on facebook and he has been posting pictures of these tiny chicken dinners with some veggies. Roy is definitely losing weight and his workout photos have been showing a steady trend. 

Roy: "If you eat this you have to @fearthefighter because he is pissed off."



Not sure if this will work:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

CupCake said:


> Is he just sucking his gut in I wonder?


That would be a lot to suck in...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> That would be a lot to suck in...


I could go somewhere dark with that post...but I shall relent


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

tease.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

We'll see whether the weight reduction diminishes his KO power, as part of is is the mass behind the strike.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> We'll see whether the weight reduction diminishes his KO power, as part of is is the mass behind the strike.


I don't think subcutaneous fat adds a lot to striking power, but who knows. I am interested to see how he performs with less fat, he could probably make 185 without losing muscle.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

What if his fat loss makes him quicker and he becomes an iron chinned KO machine?!!!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

That would be awesome. I love me some Big (little?) country.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Is he going to have to change his intro music?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

HexRei said:


> I don't think subcutaneous fat adds a lot to striking power, but who knows.


It does as long as it isn't as much to the point that it slows you down significantly. You can try it out by punching a heavy bag with and without a 3 lbs dumbbell in your hand. 3 lbs won't slow you down, but your punch will be much more powerfull.



> I am interested to see how he performs with less fat, he could probably make 185 without losing muscle.


Not so sure about 185, but 205 certainly.



Killz said:


> What if his fat loss makes him quicker and he becomes an iron chinned KO machine?!!!


It'll definetly be interesting to see how he does with a new body shape.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He's won me over. Wonder if he's looking to head south. Looks like he's taking the fight against Cormier seriously.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> He's won me over. Wonder if he's looking to head south. Looks like he's taking the fight against Cormier seriously.


You mean, beating Cormier and then challenging Jon Jones¿


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

thethread title shouldbe 'SLIGHTLY LESS FAT ROY'

An in shape roy with a healthy BMI would definitely be a MW.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

An in shape, motivated Roy Nelson is a baaaaaaad man. 

Once he runs through DC, I'd match him up with Penn. Perhaps a catch weight?


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm curious how his jitz game has been affected now that he doesn't have his belly as a smothering tool.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

I wonder if this weight loss will effect his ability to absorb punishment, then again, if he's quicker it would help him dodge some of the big strikes. Either way, it will be interesting to see how he performs.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Im worried that when Cormier beats him he will just put it all back on again, think it made no difference. I also find it funny how people seem to think his gut helped his punch power or his punch resistance...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> It does as long as it isn't as much to the point that it slows you down significantly. You can try it out by punching a heavy bag with and without a 3 lbs dumbbell in your hand. 3 lbs won't slow you down, but your punch will be much more powerfull.


I train with weights and big gloves all the time, that's not the same as having thirty pounds of gut hanging off your belly though. I realize subcutaneous fat distributes itself all around your body but it never looked like he had a ton of fat on his arms to me...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Im worried that when Cormier beats him he will just put it all back on again, think it made no difference. I also find it funny how people seem to think his gut helped his punch power or his punch resistance...


It's Weidman that KO's people fat, not DC. DC is a teddy bear.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

He always looks thinner heading into a fight but come weigh ins and fight night. he looks the same.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Idk. I'm more inclined to believe that his gut doesn't very well through shirts. But when he takes that shirt off, he'll have nothing but pure beer belly.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Bah, I think too much is made of his weight. He has better cardio than 90% of the HW's and he was sick when he fought Mir so IDK how you can use that against him.

If he's healthy he can go five rounds and take a beating doing it if he must. He's a good fighter that belongs in the top ten IDK why people as so bias.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Bah, I think too much is made of his weight. He has better cardio than 90% of the HW's and he was sick when he fought Mir so IDK how you can use that against him.
> 
> If he's health he can go five rounds and take a beating doing it if he must. He's a good fighter that belongs in the top ten IDK why people as so bias.


His cardio sucks :laugh: There is a reason that in the UFC he has never won a fight that has got out of the first round


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Here I thought it might have something to do with fighting a higher level of competition.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Here I thought it might have something to do with fighting a higher level of competition.


Im sure Fabricio Werdum's super high level striking made him gas out after 4 mins.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

HexRei said:


> I train with weights and big gloves all the time, that's not the same as having thirty pounds of gut hanging off your belly though. I realize subcutaneous fat distributes itself all around your body but it never looked like he had a ton of fat on his arms to me...


A punch doesn't come only from the arm. It's the whole body that's behind a punch. Try it with a weight vest.

I'm not saying his is the ideal body type, but he certainly has more punching power with that additional mass than without it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

So, he is fighting DC at LHW now, right?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Roy obviously looks like he's trimmed the waist and looks in much better shape. This fight has interesting written all over it. Daniel Cormier ragdolled 265lb Mir against the cage with ease. This fight could get nuts cause who wants to go to the ground? One of the best wrestlers against one of the best groundgame guys. I don't see Cormier daring to take Roy down cause he will get submitted. Roy won't even come close to taking Cormier down. It looks like it's gonna be stand up war and even though DC has decent striking, Roy's one punch bomb has amazing timing. If Roy lands that punch, I think DC is gonna get plowed. We've all seen it. Not only that, Roy's right hand bomb will come even faster now. I think this fight will be a serious grind to a decision....


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Voiceless said:


> A punch doesn't come only from the arm. It's the whole body that's behind a punch. Try it with a weight vest.
> 
> I'm not saying his is the ideal body type, but he certainly has more punching power with that additional mass than without it.


I've always wanted to try those weight vests. I figured I'd last about three minutes of intensive training. 

Who here has naturally good cardio. You get a big sob comment from me then, cuz my conditioning has always been like well...prolly better than Matt Serra's brother. Nothing is worse than that...lolz!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I've always wanted to try those weight vests. I figured I'd last about three minutes of intensive training.
> 
> Who here has naturally good cardio. You get a big sob comment from me then, cuz my conditioning has always been like well...prolly better than Matt Serra's brother. Nothing is worse than that...lolz!


I have pretty good cardio at the moment and I smoke bud every day and haven't trained vigorously since Thailand, just sparring and shadow because my heavy bag finally gave in. 

I do go on 20-30km nature hikes pretty often aswell though and altitude is good for lung capacity.

I am lucky to be able to get super fit really quickly, like when I first went to Thailand on the most recent trip I was in poor condition and threw up during my first two sessions of hard sparring/clinch work, but after those two I was good to go. 

I think you have to train pretty hard to be able to do that though, I push myself and I think mental strength is probably the biggest factor in terms of improving cardio. That inability to quit forces you to swim, sinking is no longer an option.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dey scared now!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Roy obviously looks like he's trimmed the waist and looks in much better shape. This fight has interesting written all over it. Daniel Cormier ragdolled 265lb Mir against the cage with ease. This fight could get nuts cause who wants to go to the ground? One of the best wrestlers against one of the best groundgame guys. I don't see Cormier daring to take Roy down cause he will get submitted. Roy won't even come close to taking Cormier down. It looks like it's gonna be stand up war and even though DC has decent striking, Roy's one punch bomb has amazing timing. If Roy lands that punch, I think DC is gonna get plowed. We've all seen it. Not only that, Roy's right hand bomb will come even faster now. I think this fight will be a serious grind to a decision....


I've always thought that Nelson is a bigger thread to Cormier than many think as Cormier isn't afraid to brawl and that one punch landing from Nelson is enough for mostly anybody.



No_Mercy said:


> I've always wanted to try those weight vests. I figured I'd last about three minutes of intensive training.


But don't do that punching with weight vest too often. Your joints won't like it. My suggestion was only for feeling the power due to additional weight.



> Who here has naturally good cardio. You get a big sob comment from me then, cuz my conditioning has always been like well...prolly better than Matt Serra's brother. Nothing is worse than that...lolz!


Cardio is something that you usually really can work on. I'm often surprised how pro fighters sometimes show very bad cardio. It's probably, because cardio training is what makes the least fun. Getting exhausted by the exercises is an ugly feeling without the reward of having at least punched someone in the face  So often people go light on cardio training. So you either need good mental strength to push yourself, like El Bresko told, or you have to find some cardio training where you can't go light. I once trained in a gym which was on 5th floor and you just couldn't escape the intense cardio training, as it involved running the stairs. Everybody would see that you were going slow if you were the last to arrive. So people there usually had pretty good cardio.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol at the reporter, he looks like Larry Laffer.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> A punch doesn't come only from the arm. It's the whole body that's behind a punch. Try it with a weight vest.
> 
> I'm not saying his is the ideal body type, but he certainly has more punching power with that additional mass than without it.


That's a good point but I'd wonder whether he ends up giving up power after losing weight would depend on how he's trained to get that weight off. If he's gained some quickness, improved his cardio and has more explosive power as a result of a better diet and conditioning program then I'd have to think that those attributes would contribute to his power moreso than that big ass spare tyre around his waist.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I've always wanted to try those weight vests. I figured I'd last about three minutes of intensive training.
> 
> Who here has naturally good cardio. You get a big sob comment from me then, cuz my conditioning has always been like well...prolly better than Matt Serra's brother. Nothing is worse than that...lolz!


Imo they are highly overrated. I used to drill and train with a 25lb vest. I never seen any kind of real result other than sweating more because I had this big thing on that doesn't breathe at all.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I really think those weight vests are at best a waste of time and worst bad for your health. Fight training in my opinion is done best with body weight training. Through in some training with elastic bands and light weights/cable machines and you get the healthiest most dangerous version of yourself. There are a lot of workouts that build muscle while making yourself weaker in the long run by making yourself more stiff and restricting your blood flow, there's a reason guys like GSP understand the value of something like gymnastics. Body weight training is where it's at.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> I have pretty good cardio at the moment and I smoke bud every day and haven't trained vigorously since Thailand, just sparring and shadow because my heavy bag finally gave in.
> 
> I do go on 20-30km nature hikes pretty often aswell though and altitude is good for lung capacity.
> 
> ...


Yah I use to train an hour Muay Thai then an hour BJJ without too many issues. Might have skipped the 2nd hour warm up cuz I was already good to go, but when I came back after a long layoff I was huffing and puffing after 30 minutes of leg drills. The instructor was laughing...lolz!

You must have been punishing the heavy bag with ur leg kicks.



Voiceless said:


> But don't do that punching with weight vest too often. Your joints won't like it. My suggestion was only for feeling the power due to additional weight.
> 
> Cardio is something that you usually really can work on. I'm often surprised how pro fighters sometimes show very bad cardio. It's probably, because cardio training is what makes the least fun. Getting exhausted by the exercises is an ugly feeling without the reward of having at least punched someone in the face  So often people go light on cardio training. So you either need good mental strength to push yourself, like El Bresko told, or you have to find some cardio training where you can't go light. I once trained in a gym which was on 5th floor and you just couldn't escape the intense cardio training, as it involved running the stairs. Everybody would see that you were going slow if you were the last to arrive. So people there usually had pretty good cardio.


They say that humans have one of the best endurances. Even cheetahs get out of breath very quickly and need time to recuperate.



Life B Ez said:


> Imo they are highly overrated. I used to drill and train with a 25lb vest. I never seen any kind of real result other than sweating more because I had this big thing on that doesn't breathe at all.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think resistance and aquatics is probably one of the better exercises. I use to have a pool in my condo and practice. Actually swimming is SERIOUS CARDIO.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Cardio is something that you usually really can work on. I'm often surprised how pro fighters sometimes show very bad cardio. It's probably, because *cardio training is what makes the least fun*. *Getting exhausted by the exercises is an ugly feeling without the reward of having at least punched someone in the face*  So often people go light on cardio training. So you either need good mental strength to push yourself, like El Bresko told, or you have to find some cardio training where you can't go light. I once trained in a gym which was on 5th floor and you just couldn't escape the intense cardio training, as it involved running the stairs. Everybody would see that you were going slow if you were the last to arrive. So people there usually had pretty good cardio.


That's true indeed. Cardio training sucks and many don't do the extra effort in this department for that reason.
However, lack of cardio training is not the sole reason someone gasses prematurely in a fight. If you watch a marathon, you see how important is the emotional factor and strategy, because you train alone and pace yourself for optimization of endurance/time, but once you are running with others, guessing how to beat them and altering your pace on the go, that consumes extra energy.
If you start a marathon as a sprinter, you can deplete your gas tank in a matter of seconds, just like the Cheetah mentioned by No_Mercy. If you don't pace yourself in a fight, something similar will follow.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If Nelson gets popped for something I would laugh my ass off! The irony would be just delicious


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> That's true indeed. Cardio training sucks and many don't do the extra effort in this department for that reason.
> However, lack of cardio training is not the sole reason someone gasses prematurely in a fight. If you watch a marathon, you see how important is the emotional factor and strategy, because you train alone and pace yourself for optimization of endurance/time, but once you are running with others, guessing how to beat them and altering your pace on the go, that consumes extra energy.
> If you start a marathon as a sprinter, you can deplete your gas tank in a matter of seconds, just like the Cheetah mentioned by No_Mercy. If you don't pace yourself in a fight, something similar will follow.


Of course, pacing plays a huge part in how fast a fighter gasses. Cardio training builds the base of your endurance and pacing is the skill how to use your endurance in the fight. It's a much neglected "art" which is as important as the skills of striking, ground fighting etc. With a good base endurance and the knowledge how to pace yourself and only put pressure at the right moment, you can make your opponent gas faster.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

He'll get an in shape a*s whooping by Cormier!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> They say that humans have one of the best endurances. *Even cheetahs get out of breath very quickly and need time to recuperate*.


Indeed... :thumb03:


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Technically less mass reduces power.. but when u have KO power like roy that shit is not gonna go away losing 10 lbs let alone 50.. thats why guys at lw and fw can still KTFO mfers.... body mechanics and heart can overide all of that


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> Technically less mass reduces power.. but when u have KO power like roy that shit is not gonna go away losing 10 lbs let alone 50.. thats why guys at lw and fw can still KTFO mfers.... body mechanics and heart can overide all of that


I don't see how heart increases KO power :confused02:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

CupCake said:


> If Nelson gets popped for something I would laugh my ass off! The irony would be just delicious


The only thing he's getting popped for is bacon.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> The only thing he's getting popped for is bacon.


LOVE the avatar. LMAO


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

"In shape Roy" is like "old, old Vitor", "exciting GSP" and the return of Rickson.

Except that we've seen glimpses of old vitor, there's still some hope for an exciting GSP fight and Rickson is still alive.










I suppose it's all relative. Because this was just funny and sad


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

funny and sad? He proved he's one of the toughest mofo's on the planet that night, there's nothing sad about Roy, he's a walking battletank.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm just talking about the contrast in that picture. One man looks like a champion the other like an idiot.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I guess I don't see it, Roy is a scary mofo that would win a cage match against everyone but maybe 10 other guys in the entire world and you can see it in his eyes staring at Junior, he doesn't give a shit that Junior is the hardest hitting guy in the UFC. When I look at Roy I see a freak of nature, someone naturally gifted like BJ Penn


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> I guess I don't see it, Roy is a scary mofo that would win a cage match against everyone but maybe 10 other guys in the entire world and you can see it in his eyes staring at Junior, he doesn't give a shit that Junior is the hardest hitting guy in the UFC. When I look at Roy I see a freak of nature, someone naturally gifted like BJ Penn


Man, I think everyone agree about *Roy's toughness and abilities as a fighter*, including Oldfan, I bet, but that's not the point and you are insisting in talking about something else. Roy's *appearance* is not even close to be the one of an "out of shape athlete". He does not look an athlete in any way and nobody not knowing him would even suspect he is one. Nothing to do with his not having heart, courage or skills as a fighter. That's it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

rabakill said:


> I guess I don't see it, Roy is a scary mofo that would win a cage match against everyone but maybe 10 other guys in the entire world and you can see it in his eyes staring at Junior, he doesn't give a shit that Junior is the hardest hitting guy in the UFC. When I look at Roy I see a freak of nature, someone *naturally gifted like BJ* Penn


If that's true then he's too lazy to even marginally make use of it forget ever hoping to maximize it. would make me like him less...if it were true

He's not gifted. He knows he's not fast or flexible enough to compete at a healthy weight but he was both of those things against the old HWs. Now the HWs have passed him by. He's still entertaining but the poor guy is going to have brain damage.

EDIT instead of old HWs I should have said something like "a certain level of HWS" ....semantics


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Man, I think everyone agree about *Roy's toughness and abilities as a fighter*, including Oldfan, I bet, but that's not the point and you are insisting in talking about something else. Roy's *appearance* is not even close to be the one of an "out of shape athlete". He does not look an athlete in any way and nobody not knowing him would even suspect he is one. Nothing to do with his not having heart, courage or skills as a fighter. That's it.


I guess we agree to disagree, yeah he's always been overweight but when I look at the dude he looks seriously scary just knowing there's nothing JDS could even do to stop him.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I'm just talking about the contrast in that picture. One man looks like a champion the other like an idiot.


I wouldn't call JDS an idiot but I get your point. :thumbsup:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

CupCake said:


> If Nelson gets popped for something I would laugh my ass off! *The irony would be just delicious*





MagiK11 said:


> The only thing he's getting popped for is *bacon*.


Bacon is still delicious


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I wouldn't call JDS an idiot but I get your point. :thumbsup:


Backed, if the picture was a staredown for a beer drinking contest then Roy has champ written all over him. I bet JDS would get finished in the first round.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

His hair and beard looks gross. I wouldn't want to fight against that either. A lot of people are giving Cormier crap for making a request to the commission regarding having him cut his beard, but I really don't blame him.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

trimco said:


> His hair and beard looks gross. I wouldn't want to fight against that either. A lot of people are giving Cormier crap for making a request to the commission regarding having him cut his beard, but I really don't blame him.


:laugh: in a sport where there is a decent chance of having your opponents blood all over you most won't really care about his "gross" beard. 

I doubt Cormier cares either, he was just doing it to fuk with roy.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> I guess we agree to disagree, yeah he's always been overweight but when I look at the dude he looks seriously scary just knowing there's nothing JDS could even do to stop him.


Again speaking about Roy's durability. "Agree to disagree" do not apply here, unless you see *athleticism* in Roy's shape, where there isn't any. It is that simple.



Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: in a sport where there is a decent chance of having your opponents blood all over you most won't really care about his "gross" beard.
> 
> I doubt Cormier cares either, he was just doing it to fuk with roy.


Exactly. Blood, sweat, smelling somebody's arm pit or crotch or even eating a foot like Vitor... DC was messing up.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I've seen Roy take MAXIMUM damage with knees in the gut and it just contracts like a rubber ball. It's unhuman.


----------

